# Torna Buffa,speciale Van Basten 1988



## Andris (20 Giugno 2021)

Torna il narratore di storie numero uno Federico Buffa e stasera c'è in onda su Sky sport lo special su Van Basten nel 1988.

L'anno della vittoria del campionato europeo per la sua Olanda e il goal al volo più bello di sempre agli europei.

Van Basten ha vinto tutto negli anni rossoneri sia come squadra sia come singolo.

Da non perdere dunque il Cigno di Utrecht alle 21 dopo la partita della nazionale


----------



## Andris (20 Giugno 2021)

.



>


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Giugno 2021)

Buffa riuscirebbe a rendere spettacolare pure una gallina che fa un uovo, figuriamoci van Basten. Cmq visto stamattina, consigliato


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Giugno 2021)

Che meraviglia, Buffa e Van Basten...


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2365142 ha scritto:


> Torna il narratore di storie numero uno Federico Buffa e stasera c'è in onda su Sky sport lo special su Van Basten nel 1988.
> 
> L'anno della vittoria del campionato europeo per la sua Olanda e il goal al volo più bello di sempre agli europei.
> 
> ...



Sentir parlare di tattica a Federico Buffa era una cosa speciale, io rimanevo a bocca aperta come un bambino in un negozio di giocattoli


----------



## vannu994 (20 Giugno 2021)

carlocarlo;2365149 ha scritto:


> Buffa riuscirebbe a rendere spettacolare pure una gallina che fa un uovo, figuriamoci van Basten. Cmq visto stamattina, consigliato



È già su On Demand quindi?!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Giugno 2021)

buffa mi piace un casino, ultimamente un po' troppo teatrale...


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Giugno 2021)

vannu994;2365156 ha scritto:


> È già su On Demand quindi?!



Si si


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2365142 ha scritto:


> Torna il narratore di storie numero uno Federico Buffa e stasera c'è in onda su Sky sport lo special su Van Basten nel 1988.
> 
> L'anno della vittoria del campionato europeo per la sua Olanda e il goal al volo più bello di sempre agli europei.
> 
> ...



Buffa è un grande,ma capirai,parlare del Re renderebbe magnifica anche una narrazione di Maria de Filippi e Gianni Sperti.


----------



## Andris (20 Giugno 2021)

appena finito, bello però troppo breve.


----------



## vannu994 (20 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2365142 ha scritto:


> Torna il narratore di storie numero uno Federico Buffa e stasera c'è in onda su Sky sport lo special su Van Basten nel 1988.
> 
> L'anno della vittoria del campionato europeo per la sua Olanda e il goal al volo più bello di sempre agli europei.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia ragazzi, da brividi, stupendo. Buffa il Van Basten del giornalismo sportivo, un fenomeno vero. Renderebbe stupendo anche un racconto su Kalinic.


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2365142 ha scritto:


> Torna il narratore di storie numero uno Federico Buffa e stasera c'è in onda su Sky sport lo special su Van Basten nel 1988.
> 
> L'anno della vittoria del campionato europeo per la sua Olanda e il goal al volo più bello di sempre agli europei.
> 
> ...


Visto ieri......che giocatore


----------

